# Gazman's house of innovations and tool repair



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

:d:d:d


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Since it is now winter down under, and you will be spending more time around the house Gazzy,,,,,, meaning more time with the wife.:whistling2:

I thought I would save you:thumbup:

Anyone who needs advice on how to repair a tool, Jerry rig something, or has a innovative idea they want tested, just ask Gazman. He's the man:thumbup:

You will be helping to save his marriage, since he will half to spend more time in his shop/garage/tool shed.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Here's your first experiment gazzy.

Your going to make something that will give the tin flushers a sharper point:thumbup:

I think the 2 pictures I took are self explanatory, you just half to make something out of plastic or steel.

The pic with the red arrow should give you the light bulb moment. You just half to create some type of housing, then use that screw to hold it in place.

Now quick, get out to your shop, before your wife finds you something to do


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Here's your first experiment gazzy.
> 
> Your going to make something that will give the tin flushers a sharper point:thumbup:
> 
> ...


my flusher looked like that but it also had a crack in it...so I got a new one


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> my flusher looked like that but it also had a crack in it...so I got a new one


That flusher is so old, it has the old 1/2 inch ball size

Found it in my step fathers garage a few months ago when snooping through it (since he is retired now:whistling2. thought I scored a free 3" flusher, till I seen the ball size when I got it home


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

2 benches for 20 bucks today:thumbup:

So does anybody have a full proof way to fix the rivets on the benches. so you don't half to keep constantly fixing them all the time:furious:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> That flusher is so old, it has the old 1/2 inch ball size
> 
> Found it in my step fathers garage a few months ago when snooping through it (since he is retired now:whistling2. thought I scored a free 3" flusher, till I seen the ball size when I got it home


 lol...wow that's old. your dad had to be a awsome rocker:yes:


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> 2 benches for 20 bucks today:thumbup:
> 
> So does anybody have a full proof way to fix the rivets on the benches. so you don't half to keep constantly fixing them all the time:furious:


My buddy used a chain instead of the support bar .......drill a hole and use nut and bolt run chain to length So it can't extend out to far done and it work awesome


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Toontowntaper said:


> My buddy used a chain instead of the support bar .......drill a hole and use nut and bolt run chain to length So it can't extend out to far done and it work awesome


oops, should of explained better:whistling2:

Actually that one bench came with the chain to fix it, I mean the rivets near the top.

technically, I have two 2 steps, 2 three steps, and 2 four (24:thumbup step benches to fix.

Only Canucks will understand why I'm ":thumbup:" about the numbers 2 and 4:thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

I just used couple self tap screws that worked or my buddy also hit it with a spot welds


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I thought that I had better make a contribution to this thread since 2Buck was so kind to set it up :whistling2:.

On the new tool thread Keke made mention that the Tape Pro twister head does not fit the Tape tech extender handle. It is true it is not a bolt on fit but it can be done.

#1 drill out the holes to 15mm to accept the TT pin. Do this in a drill press as it will help keep the bore straight.

#2 Using a file remove some of the material where my finger is pointing. The TT head is slightly wider.

#3 Insert 2 grub screws in to the threaded holes and tighten.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Ooh ooh ooh mr buck use stainless steel on em


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> 2 benches for 20 bucks today:thumbup:
> 
> So does anybody have a full proof way to fix the rivets on the benches. so you don't half to keep constantly fixing them all the time:furious:


I've had mine for 15 years and never had to fix anything?

Why not use some bolts and nylon lock-nuts? Then, if they get loose you can just tighten them, instead of having to mess with rivets or even worse, spot welds on aluminum.

I have a Werner bench, and I love that thing....it's so solid. There are definitely some cheesy ones out there. Werner puts a 90 degree bend on the inside flange as well, and it's amazing how much stronger that makes it (over those benches with the floating inner flange.......duh)


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Ok 2Buck you guilted me into this on another thread. This is my latest project. I got a new sander a while ago so the old one got the chop.
I have not ran it yet as the cable still has to be shortened. I dont have the equipment to braze the end so I have out sourced that job. Hopefully it is done this week. The rest is pretty easy, I cut 540mm off the business end and redrilled the 25mm hole in the pole section. The reason I went for the 540mm cut is it looks about right and it also allows for the cable to be cut in half. This gives two chances of getting the cable right or maybe even a spare cable.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> Ok 2Buck you guilted me into this on another thread. This is my latest project. I got a new sander a while ago so the old one got the chop.
> I have not ran it yet as the cable still has to be shortened. I dont have the equipment to braze the end so I have out sourced that job. Hopefully it is done this week. The rest is pretty easy, I cut 540mm off the business end and redrilled the 25mm hole in the pole section. The reason I went for the 540mm cut is it looks about right and it also allows for the cable to be cut in half. This gives two chances of getting the cable right or maybe even a spare cable.


that is the coolest thing I've seen in ages Gaz :thumbup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

If it is so cool, where is my thank you.


----------



## pipercub17 (Feb 26, 2010)

2buck 
was at the tool store today and I see Richard now makes a flusher with a carbide tip 
http://arichard.com/ui/s_public/en/products_detail.aspx?id=6009


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gazman said:


> Ok 2Buck you guilted me into this on another thread. This is my latest project. I got a new sander a while ago so the old one got the chop.
> I have not ran it yet as the cable still has to be shortened. I dont have the equipment to braze the end so I have out sourced that job. Hopefully it is done this week. The rest is pretty easy, I cut 540mm off the business end and redrilled the 25mm hole in the pole section. The reason I went for the 540mm cut is it looks about right and it also allows for the cable to be cut in half. This gives two chances of getting the cable right or maybe even a spare cable.


B-Mitch and Gaz Both take Drywall Trophy's......, nawwww Brian a video is not needed here


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> Ok 2Buck you guilted me into this on another thread. This is my latest project. I got a new sander a while ago so the old one got the chop.
> I have not ran it yet as the cable still has to be shortened. I dont have the equipment to braze the end so I have out sourced that job. Hopefully it is done this week. The rest is pretty easy, I cut 540mm off the business end and redrilled the 25mm hole in the pole section. The reason I went for the 540mm cut is it looks about right and it also allows for the cable to be cut in half. This gives two chances of getting the cable right or maybe even a spare cable.


Would really like to see how they square off the end of the cable Gaz, a while back I tried having a play with an old cable and I can't think of an easy way to go about it.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I will keep you posted.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Ok 2Buck you guilted me into this on another thread. This is my latest project. I got a new sander a while ago so the old one got the chop.
> I have not ran it yet as the cable still has to be shortened. I dont have the equipment to braze the end so I have out sourced that job. Hopefully it is done this week. The rest is pretty easy, I cut 540mm off the business end and redrilled the 25mm hole in the pole section. The reason I went for the 540mm cut is it looks about right and it also allows for the cable to be cut in half. This gives two chances of getting the cable right or maybe even a spare cable.


I want it









I want it









I want it









How much are you going to sell it to me for??????



pipercub17 said:


> 2buck
> was at the tool store today and I see Richard now makes a flusher with a carbide tip
> http://arichard.com/ui/s_public/en/products_detail.aspx?id=6009


So did you buy it????

It's your duty to buy it, and test it out for your fellow drywall talk members:yes:

Take close up pictures for us, so we can modify our current flusher heads, let us know if the runners are adjustable too.

It does make me wonder how long they have had that design on the market. If it is a recent design, Maybe they are visiting DWT??????


----------



## pipercub17 (Feb 26, 2010)

I will pick one up next time I am there 
kinda curious myself now how they run .........


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> I want it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It wont work on your voltage. I may have a solution for you, I will send you a pm.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> thought I scored a free 3" flusher, till I seen the ball size when I got it home


Can you switch the ball block with one from another flusher.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have had a few pm`s regarding the shortened sander. I hope this helps.
These pics show what you will find when you remove the head from the sander. So all you need to do is drill a 25mm hole through both the inner and outer skin, then cut the required amount off the end. I cut 540mm off as this allowed me to have the cable cut in half allowing me a spare cable.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Here is a pic of the cable end that has been modified. The cable was brazed in the middle (enough for both cables) then cut. Then the cable was filed square.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

it's time to change your job Gaz :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I used my shortened sander today :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:. Absolutely awesome it is just so easy to throw around, I find it hard to believe the difference myself. To say I was blown away would be an understatement. The whole balance of the machine is better, and because you dont have the weight right out the end away from your body the vacuum seems to have more suck. I even sanded a 10 foot lid with it. I wont be doing that all the time but I cant see 8 foot lids being a hardship. This is the only sander I will carry on any 8 foot houses that I do.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> I used my shortened sander today :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:. Absolutely awesome it is just so easy to throw around, I find it hard to believe the difference myself. To say I was blown away would be an understatement. The whole balance of the machine is better, and because you dont have the weight right out the end away from your body the vacuum seems to have more suck. I even sanded a 10 foot lid with it. I wont be doing that all the time but I cant see 8 foot lids being a hardship. This is the only sander I will carry on any 8 foot houses that I do.:thumbsup:


Brilliant, Good on you for having the nads to do it :thumbsup:
I had thought about doing that myself once, but I didn't have a spare sander at the time and sought of lost the balls to go ahead with it, now I've got a spare sander anything could happen.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Woops, it looks like I was a bit premature in my glowing report of my sander modification. It developed a ticking noise later on in the day so I opened it up to investigate. My cable modification failed. The cable is made of spring steel, and it appears that heating it up to bronze the end has removed the temper from the steel causing the failure. I have contacted a company in Melbourne the makes cables and they are going to make one up for me. This is going to cost about $100 but it should all be good.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> Woops, it looks like I was a bit premature in my glowing report of my sander modification. It developed a ticking noise later on in the day so I opened it up to investigate. My cable modification failed. The cable is made of spring steel, and it appears that heating it up to bronze the end has removed the temper from the steel causing the failure. I have contacted a company in Melbourne the makes cables and they are going to make one up for me. This is going to cost about $100 but it should all be good.


Noooooo!!!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Noooooo!!!



AHHH thats ok Kiwi superfly Gazman







will fix er in a Jiffy


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Look Gaz, Heres a short sander, My speed control died on my flex giraffe so I had to get a new part, I said so how come no one makes a shorter version of this sander, He said they have, Its called the Opaki sander, Not as much fun or as cheap as making your own though, Did you get your cable issue sorted out??

http://intex.co.nz/shop/Brands/INTEX/Intex+Okapi+Sander.html


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

cazna said:


> Look Gaz, Heres a short sander, My speed control died on my flex giraffe so I had to get a new part, I said so how come no one makes a shorter version of this sander, He said they have, Its called the Opaki sander, Not as much fun or as cheap as making your own though, Did you get your cable issue sorted out??
> 
> http://intex.co.nz/shop/Brands/INTEX/Intex+Okapi+Sander.html


too expensive there check the price here
http://www.plasteringsupplies.com.au/~plasteri/sanders/258-giraffe-okapi-long-neck-sander-.html


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeah I was about to ask Gaz how he got on too, the short sander I got recently is brilliant for size but the motor up front is horrible, a shortened PC would be the go.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

keke said:


> too expensive there check the price here
> http://www.plasteringsupplies.com.au/~plasteri/sanders/258-giraffe-okapi-long-neck-sander-.html


Holy smoke what a price difference


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> Look Gaz, Heres a short sander, My speed control died on my flex giraffe so I had to get a new part, I said so how come no one makes a shorter version of this sander, He said they have, Its called the Opaki sander, Not as much fun or as cheap as making your own though, Did you get your cable issue sorted out??
> 
> http://intex.co.nz/shop/Brands/INTEX/Intex+Okapi+Sander.html



Hi Caz, no I have not had time to sort out the cable yet. I have spoken with a mob that can do the job, I just need to get the old one in the post. But dont worry it will happen. :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

For those that are interested I have not got the cable sorted yet. I need to get it done:yes:.

Any way I broke one of the side skids on my 2.5" bone head angle head:furious:. What do you do when you need to use a tool and it is busted? Well the obvious is to fix it, but what if you dont have the part that you need? IMPROVISE.:yes:
I cut down a box blade:yes:. Cut it to length, and ground down the end to form a radius. Fit it up and away you go. Worked awesome :thumbup:.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Bump.

For those that have not seen this thread. I finally got the new cable made for the sander, so i hope all goes well tomorrow.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Well I ran the shorty PC sander today. It is freaking awesome, it has zero vibration. It makes me think that the cable length has a fair bit to do with the vibration. I think that the cable length has a lot to do with the amount of articulation of the head to. This articulates very well. You can throw it around very easily. Not to sound too smug but it is as smooth as a festool but lighter and cheaper.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

**** yeah good work man way less stress on tha shoulders too


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Did it cost much for the cable Gaz? 
I'm sold on using short sanders but they all have the motor up front which is a pain.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Kiwi, it cost $75.00 AU + freight. Well worth it.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I want one as well now, Theres a heap of other brand short sanders about, Can you see these?

http://www.trademe.co.nz/building-renovation/tools/power-tools/sanders/auction-883956300.htm

http://www.trademe.co.nz/building-renovation/tools/power-tools/sanders/auction-883177988.htm

http://www.trademe.co.nz/building-renovation/tools/power-tools/sanders/auction-884019006.htm


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I had a look at the sanders in your link Caz, I reckon you would have to test drive one first. The motor up the front end may change the whole balance of the thing. The last one is set up more like a Festool, the problem I see with that is when I sand I hold the top end right up near the head and with that type of head you can't do that.
My off sider had a go with the shorty today, he has been at me to get a Festool as that was what they used at the last place he worked. So anyway he took the shorty for a test drive and he said, I quote "This is the best sander I have ever used".


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Good to hear Gaz, did you get the old cable re-sized or did you get a whole new one made?
I kept the cable out of my first PC so hopefully one day it can be shortened.
The second link of Caz's looks like the other one I've got and you're dead right about the balance thing.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I got a new cable made up. I wrecked the original one once I heated it up. The material cost for a new cable is not the costly bit, it is the setup time for the machine to form 5he square drive. Now I know who to speak to and what to ask for it is easy, only a 7 day turn around.:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> For those that are interested I have not got the cable sorted yet. I need to get it done:yes:.
> 
> Any way I broke one of the side skids on my 2.5" bone head angle head:furious:. What do you do when you need to use a tool and it is busted? Well the obvious is to fix it, but what if you dont have the part that you need? IMPROVISE.
> I cut down a box blade:yes:. Cut it to length, and ground down the end to form a radius. Fit it up and away you go. Worked awesome :thumbup:.


Lucky u Gaz,
My 2.5 bonehead has vanished!!
No more finishing angles with it then!!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Here it is in action.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ptp_rH4YxhA


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh that's cruel that is, Set to private so we cant see :yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry Caz. Try now.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Saaaweeettt, I want one, Its like this one.

http://intex.co.nz/shop/Brands/INTEX/Intex+Okapi+Sander.html


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh bugger me, that didn't take them long to steal Gaz's idea.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

But mine is cheaper


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

gazman said:


> Here it is in action.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ptp_rH4YxhA


Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks JM.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

gazman said:


> Thanks JM.


And thank you for sharing it, gaz. I'm going to add some of your thoughts to the redesign thoughts I've got for power sanders. Any credit for your thoughts will go to you.

Since we're talking redesign, I'll mention here as an fyi update for eg. Tim and Beer Monster (  ) that my replacement design for auto tapers is progressing - I'll be talking with someone in the next couple weeks about in what direction I should be looking at taking things.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

think Gaz sands Faster than Moore Cleaning up a work truck (Lory)


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Bump for DA. :yes:


----------



## krafty (Jun 30, 2016)

I like that man, good idea! Thanx

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Bump for Nic.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

The Shorty Porter Cable sander is a great idea! I'm not nearly talented enough to make a go of it, though. But, I might at least try to fix my old sanders.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

You never know until you give it a go Carl.:thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Im attepmting this shorty conversion as well with my flex giraffe, So far it all measures the same as porter cable, if it works out i will add some pics to this post too.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

You can do Caz.:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Well thanks to Gazmans help and the hard to get square end cable I got the shorty conversion done and gaz was right it's a sweet sander to use. Smooth and lighter and easier to throw around. I also changed the disc to a different type so this helped as well.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Well done Caz, I knew you could do it.:thumbup:


----------



## krafty (Jun 30, 2016)

What kind of pad/disk combo are you guys using? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

krafty said:


> What kind of pad/disk combo are you guys using?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gaz is using the standard disc and seperate foam backer pad like all porter cables but mine was buckled, And a new one at $160 was buckled too so i had to change, Theres a cheaper type of sander company called macma here in NZ they use a one peice plastic disc foam attached type, I got those but it needed the centre thread tapped out to fit the flex/porter cable sander, Its worked perfect and im use abranet mesh sanding discs.


----------



## krafty (Jun 30, 2016)

Got ya ,yeah I remember you guys talked about it awhile ago,didn’t know if you found a better way. I’m gonna try that mirka disk and I’ll let you know how it goes. Thanks for the tips and have a good day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Been using the festool net discs lately for sanding- mainly on a pole sander- and I think they are actually better than the mirka. Just my two cents for what it's worth.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks for the tip, Mike! I didn't realize Festool had a sanding disc like that. I'll be giving them a try! 
:yes:


----------

